# Why I Think Dwarves Count As Eruhini



## Pat (Jun 27, 2019)

Alright, so if you've read the Silmarillion than you know that Quendi and Atani, Elves and Men, are the Children of Iluvatar, the personal creations of Eru during the third theme of the Ainulindale. Dwarves are what may be called Aulehini, the Children of Aule. Dwarves are generally not regarded as Eruhini because they are not Eru's personal creation. However I do think that Dwarves _are_ Eruhini, just not yet. When Aule prayed to Eru to bring life to his creation, he sent down the flame imperishable and gave them life, and said that there would be strife between "the children of my adoption and the children of my choice", implying he adopted the dwarves as his own. Dwarves themselves believe that after Dagor Dagoroth they will assist Aule in the reshaping of the world. In my opinion, the Dwarves are destined to be fully become Eruhini after the defeat of Morgoth and to sing in the Ainulindale. Anybody else have different interpretations?


----------



## Miguel (Jun 27, 2019)

Dwarves in the music most likely, Aulë must have gone Solo at some point but still in tune with everyone else's me thinks. Eru probably the only one who clearly caught on that little solo and was just waiting for Aulë to make them. I speculate.


----------



## Pat (Jun 27, 2019)

Miguel said:


> Dwarves in the music most likely, Aulë must have gone Solo at some point but still in tune with everyone else's me thinks. Eru probably the only one who clearly caught on that little solo and was just waiting for Aulë to make them. I speculate.


Eru has an overarching plan for Arda and I feel that he intentionally let Aule create the dwarves as he knew that he would be impatient in the coming of his children and that it was always his intention to adopt them.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 29, 2019)

Pat said:


> there would be strife between "the children of my adoption and the children of my choice", implying he adopted the dwarves as his own.



Mmm implying that they were his then? I do not think so, adoptives are never your own blood and kin... they can become close friends and relatives at one point but thats it I think. I also do not believe Eru knew about Aule creating them, even if he has an overscaling purpose etc. for Arda, I think that even He had not all the knowledge. I think that if He knew one of the Aratar would go solo on things it would imply he planted the seed of insubordination/evil at forehand... thus making himself ambiguous on good and evil...


----------



## Miguel (Jun 29, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Mmm implying that they were his then? I do not think so, adoptives are never your own blood and kin... they can become close friends and relatives at one point but thats it I think. I also do not believe Eru knew about Aule creating them, even if he has an overscaling purpose etc. for Arda, I think that even He had not all the knowledge. I think that if He knew one of the Aratar would go solo on things it would imply he planted the seed of insubordination/evil at forehand... thus making himself ambiguous on good and evil...



Both the sacred and the children had free will. I do believe the Dwarves were initially born out of Aulë's thought during the music, i believe they are tough in essence due to the musical battle against Melko, which is later seen as a wish of his when he made them. However, i don't think this was all clear to Aulë during or after the music, for the subsequent vision wasn't clear for the Ainur, not even to Melko. I would imagine Eru noticing Aulë's solo and lifting his holy eyebrows with a quick smile before going back into super serious mode. While it wasn't Eru's (immediate) plan, the Dwarves did exist before anyone else did, they just took a long nap. Again, i speculate here and there.


----------

